

Yahoo Launches Web Analytics - qhoxie
http://web.analytics.yahoo.com/

======
FiReaNG3L
Real time? I might ditch Google Analytics and Statcounter (using both, mainly
because statcounter is near real time, you just have to know when you're
linked by Slashdot or Digg!) for Yahoo if it works great. Will give it a try
for sure!

~~~
gcv
Any reason you don't use Mint (haveamint.com)?

~~~
jonknee
It can easily kill your server. The last thing you want to do while having
high traffic is kill your stats. You can think ahead and cache your pages, but
you can't cache your self-hosted real time stats.

------
wensing
Good. Some of the most useful reports in Google Analytics ("Recency",
"Loyalty") are also the most opaque. This could be refreshing if it makes it
easier to get at stickiness and returning visitors out of the box.

Also:

 _Drill down on branches to follow visitor movements down to a single visit._

GA doesn't show you individual user visits. This would be stupendous, as right
now we are forced to write our own middleware to capture this granularity.

------
mojombo
If they can offer a decent API to their analytics, I'll jump on board right
away. It's so frustrating that Google does not provide anything other than a
web interface and manually generated exports to interface with their data. And
as far as I can decipher, making that data available to your site users is
against the TOS anyway. Maybe Yahoo can do better.

~~~
DennisMortensen
hi,

We do in fact have a YWA API - and a bunch of clients using it. It is not open
for the public as of today, but stay tuned! :-)

it has recently been enhanced alot, because of the integration to the Y!OS
developer community that we are doing..

Dennis R. Mortensen, Director of Data Insights at Yahoo!

Blog: <http://visualrevenue.com/blog>

Book: <http://visualrevenue.com/blog/yahoo-analytics-book>

------
rgrieselhuber
Nice to see. This was predicted some time ago in the analytics world.

I've never used IndexTools but from a sophistication / power standpoint, it's
been compared to OMTR's SiteCatalyst.

Combine that with real time capabilities and you have a very powerful
combination.

------
ashleyw
Looks cool. Google has been top notch for me for a few years now, but this
looks even better!

Though, you can be sure Google will make it near real-time and have an API
soon! If/When that happens, I may just return to Google. So try to impress me
Yahoo! :)

------
mattmaroon
Isn't Google real time? The default calendar doesn't include today when you
look at stats, but you can just change it. I don't know what the lag is
exactly, but I don't think it's all that far off.

------
thorax
I'd be curious to see how this compares to Woopra and GetClicky -- both of
these I'm a big fan of.

------
azharcs
I have been using Woopra for real time stats, I actually liked it. Will check
this out.

------
trapper
Why didn't they do this years ago?

------
mookie
they're just now getting into this? what took them so long?

~~~
iamdave
Well, taking a look at how long it took the new delicious to get out, I'd say
Yahoo doesn't mess around when it comes to building large scale services like
this. I quickly warmed up to the new delicious, but fwiw, it's been rock solid
ever since it (finally) came out.

I'll give them the benefit of the doubt.

------
mihasya
NICE! If only that would help our stock... :\

